# Getting a rehome pog!



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a wonderful 2 year old FEMALE hedgehog Tiggy. I was given her as a rehome because her owners could no longer give her the attention they knew she needed/wanted. Now I have been contacted by them again with one of her babies from her first litter - the person they sold HIM to is needing to find a home for him..........their 11 year old is terribly "bored" with him............  

They are giving me everything and asking for NOTHING so I could NOT say NO! Here are my questions - please help!

1. My Tiggy is 100% healthy and I don't know about this little man. I want to quarantine him for 30 days - does that mean he should be in a totally different room ? Obviously HE will be in his own cage......... but I need to know if he needs to be in another room as well for the 30 day period.

2. When he is deemed healthy after 30 days, can I put their tubs next to each other with a blind between them so they don't see each other? Will the smell of each other cause trouble and should I keep them seperated but in the same room? 

I know I will have lots of questions but that will help me get things ready.

Thanks!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Kudos to you for taking in this unwanted hog.  Seperate rooms for 30 days is the safe way to go.  Putting the cages side by side will be ok just make sure they cannot get to each other or babies will be a coming soon.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Larry - I was thinking that seperate rooms would be the best and safest 30 days for quarantine. I asked and they have him in wood shaving bedding so I will switch him over immediately to fleece and watch for mites. I don't want anything to happen to Miss Tiggy - she is so dog gone perfect!!!  

Prolly will be ordering another wheel in the next few weeks  - waiting for funds to bounce back. I know how to find you!  

I have Tiggy in one of the over sized sterlite tubs and then chicken wire fencing bent over the top so I can have my CHE lamp resting on the wire fencing. There is only an opening for the CSW to spin. I think I will really plan and think over the next 30 days on how I want to set my once sewing room up for a hedgehog dorm!!!!  

Kathy


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

My rehome hedgehog was suppose to come today but they called and the family got involved with Mother's Day and time ran out!  

Oh well, I spent the afternoon getting the quarantine room ready for him and getting things set up . We are going to try and make things happen on Tuesday or Wednesday night . I am anxious but excited. I have my darling Tiggy .... this is one of her first litter. I almost was going to be able to wish Tiggy Happy mother's Day!!!!!

Kathy


----------

